# Repaired foam around speakers, but it has peeled off. Solutions?



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

I have an older Sony speaker and the 12" drivers had rotted foam. I replace the foam with some universal stuff because there was no kit specifically for my application. The kit did list my speakers as a fit though. Well a couple months later I checked the job and the foam is peeling away from the cone part in some places, something I feared because there is barely any material crossover to glue down at the point of contact between foam and cone. I need some advice about how to fix it without more money, thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What kind of glue did you use?


----------



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

lcaillo said:


> What kind of glue did you use?


the stuff that came with the kit


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sounds like you just got a poor fit. Where did you get the kit?

There is no true solution other than to use the right parts.


----------

